# Chespin is going to be EPIC



## HappyHalloween (Jan 10, 2013)

Shiftry was always one of my favourite grass types due to its typing.  Granted the 3rd evo matters the most, but so far Chespin's design beats the fugly frog and the Vulpix knock off.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2013)

I prefer the fugly frog


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I prefer the fugly frog



Likewise .


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2013)

I approve of this thread. Chespin is the only worthwhile starter this gen :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 10, 2013)

Just hope the evolves into retard mode like most grass starters. I mean like every single grass starters evolutions get worse and worse


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2013)

What? Venasaur, Sceptile, Torterra and Serperior where all awesome. 

The chikorita line was doomed from the start.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2013)

I prefer Fennekin.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 10, 2013)

They're all going to be just like every other started, well liked for a large group of people. Your own personal dislike wont change the other two's love from the fanbase.

I like all three and I see myself end up having them all favorites for the first time ever.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm favoring the fire starter at the moment.

Maybe in later generations they'll switch the starter types to dark-fighting-psychic or something.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jan 11, 2013)

why some people compare fennekin to vulpix? it looks completely different...
same with chespin and people saying it looks like oshawott....really? 

anyways this time I love the 3 pokemon (though I admit the first time I saw Froakie "derp" came to my mind). I'll propably choose fennekin, it looks cool and cute. then chespin


----------



## Ari (Jan 11, 2013)

vulpix knockoff

lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2013)

Meh,  I think I will just migrate my Infernape again... or Blaziken too.


----------



## Solar (Jan 11, 2013)

Those things look just as bad as the starters from Gen V. I wasn't overreacting back then and I'm not now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 12, 2013)

Fennekin look the best of the tree.

but i make my choice based on the last evolution.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

sasuki-chan said:


> why some people compare fennekin to vulpix?



Simply because it is a Fox.That is also the Fire Type.



> vulpix knockoff
> 
> lol





There is a difference between basing a Pokemon on a myth and an actual living animal.
And how about waiting for more info before coming to such conclusions?

Heck they don't even look alike, they're just both foxes.

But heck I suppose Magikarp and Feebas was a problem as well.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 16, 2013)

Chespin is awesome.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 16, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I prefer the fugly frog



And I prefer the Vulpix knock off. 



sasuki-chan said:


> why some people compare fennekin to vulpix?



I'd say it should be considered a compliment to be compared to such beauty. 





Bernkastel said:


> Those things look just as bad as the starters from Gen V. I wasn't overreacting back then and I'm not now.



You were back then and you are now. Snivy and Oshawott's evolution lines are glorious.

Tepig not so much, but still good.

The future belongs to us who are not bound to the past and nostalgia.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 18, 2013)

Always chose the grass starter for each gen. I won't be changing my long tradition.


----------

